# Small Bowel Series Tomorrow - Worried about Barium!!



## SvInfinityC (Dec 18, 2002)

Hi,I'm scheduled for a Small Bowel Series tomorrow as part of my ongoing IBS tests. However, I am extremely nervous about having to drink the Barium to the point that I feel like being sick







.I've been told I have to drink 500ml of this stuff and am just so afraid of throwing it all back up again as soon as I drink it. Can anyone help alleviate my fears? How long do I have to drink it? Should I drink it quickly? Is it likely I could trow it up again or is it not that bad?Please help!Thanks.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

I had the same test done over the summer, the barium is gross but managabale, just drink it fast and try not to think about it. It is not as bad as you might think, you can do it. Good luck







Kris


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

It's not that bad. I've done it three times. The first time it was kinda hard to get it all down, but I was really, really sick at the time (I have UC) the other two times I gulped it down in five minutes. It's really not that big of a deal. Don't worry about it







Kate


----------



## SvInfinityC (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks all. I'll let you know how I get on. Hopefully I'll be back home at lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

GOOD LUCK







Kris


----------



## SvInfinityC (Dec 18, 2002)

Had it done this morning and thankfully it really wasn't that bad. I was given the Barium and asked to drink it within 15 mins if possible. I thought, no chance, but once I tasted it, it was no problem. It wasn't as thick as I had imagined it (I was thinking cement consistency







) and was more like the consistency of Milk or a little thicker. Didn't taste bad at all - I've tasted much worse alchohols than this stuff :grin:. Had finished drinking the Barium at around 9.30am and had my first X-Ray straight away. They then did 3 more about every 10-15 mins and a final X-Ray on a different machine. The doc was present at this one and made me lie on a round ball to compress my abdomen in two places.All this within the sapce of an hour! I thought it was supposed to take much longer? Anyway, I passed most of the Barium as soon as I got home so hopefully no constipation.All in all, it was much easier than I had expected and thankyou all for your reassurance. They didn't give me any results - I'll probably get them after Xmas now. Just wondering if the fast speed at which the Barium passed through me is a better indication that I might have IBS? I don't have any particularly serious symptoms such as blood in the stools or chronic pain. More like a general discomfort for years now (I'm 25 now). The only thing that concerns me is that all my discomfort is in my right hand side, never the left like commen IBS.Happy Christmas.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Glad to hear that it went well for you







Now you can relax and enjoy the holiday and not have to worry about the test. Merry christmas to you too!!!!!!Kris


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm jealous! It took almost four hours to get through my upper GI. And getting rid of the barium turned into a serious problem days later! (pain, tears, blood) Almost did the toilet damage as well!







Good luck on your results!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Glad that it wasn't bad for you!







I had the barium enter at the other end!







And while I didn't have to taste it that way, I think I would have preferred to drink it!


----------

